# Pirates of Wildwood a.k.a. Curse of the Black Squirrel



## Bauton (Apr 5, 2007)

Decided to change the name, as everyone was looking for squirrels!!!
Had a great night, more TOTs, great weather.
Skull Rock









Coming up the driveway









Pirate!!!









Closer









Closer


----------



## Bauton (Apr 5, 2007)

Move views


----------



## Bauton (Apr 5, 2007)

Finally some night shots.


----------

